# JBOSS Start



## APACHE_ANT (18. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

08:36:38,004 INFO  [Server] Starting JBoss (MX MicroKernel)...
08:36:38,004 INFO  [Server] Release ID: JBoss [Zion] 4.0.3SP1 (build: CVSTag=JBoss_4_0_3_SP1 date=200510231054)
08:36:38,066 INFO  [Server] Home Dir: jboss-4.0.3SP1
08:36:38,066 INFO  [Server] Home URL: file:/D:/jboss-4.0.3SP1/
08:36:38,066 INFO  [Server] Patch URL: null
08:36:38,066 INFO  [Server] Server Name: test
08:36:38,066 INFO  [Server] Server Home Dir: jboss-4.0.3SP1\server\
08:36:38,066 INFO  [Server] Server Home URL: file: jboss 4.0.3.1/server/
08:36:38,066 INFO  [Server] Server Temp Dir: jboss-4.0.3SP1\server\tmp
08:36:38,066 INFO  [Server] Root Deployment Filename: jboss-service.xml
08:36:39,332 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java version: 1.4.2_08,Sun Microsystems Inc.
08:36:39,332 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM 1.4.2_08-b03,Sun Microsystems Inc.
08:36:39,332 INFO  [ServerInfo] OS-System: Windows XP 5.1,x86
08:36:40,707 INFO  [Server] Core system initialized
08:36:48,285 INFO  [Log4jService$URLWatchTimerTask] Configuring from URL: resource:log4j.xml


Warum bleibt es hier 08:36:48,285 INFO  [Log4jService$URLWatchTimerTask] Configuring from URL: resource:log4j.xml
hängen und läuft nicht mehr weiter?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## gast (18. Jul 2006)

Wie stehts denn mit den Dateien, hast du den neu installiert? 
Oder ist das ein bestehendes System bei dem schon jemand in den Konfigurationsdateien gearbeitet hat.
Also ich würde sagen guck dir einfach mal die Konfiguration durch.

Und wieso hängen bleiben? Was soll denn deiner Meinung nach passieren, der Server ist doch schon gestartet.

08:36:40,707 INFO [Server] Core system initialized 

Versuch mal in der Adressleiste
localhost:8080


----------



## APACHE_ANT (18. Jul 2006)

gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie stehts denn mit den Dateien, hast du den neu installiert?
> Oder ist das ein bestehendes System bei dem schon jemand in den Konfigurationsdateien gearbeitet hat.
> Also ich würde sagen guck dir einfach mal die Konfiguration durch.
> 
> ...



Wie kann ich eigentlich unter JBOSS junit-tests ausführen. Ich habe all meine Junit-test in Form von jar files in lib gepackt, aber die werden nicht ausgeführt.Warum?


----------

